# Deduction of 2 years work experience by ACS



## khalidshaikh (Aug 4, 2009)

Please find my application credentials as under.

EOI applied under Network & System Engineer (263111)
EOI approved on 18-Nov
ACS Assessment: 8 years
Education: Bachelor in Computer Science 2000 – 2002, Masters in IT 2007 - 2010
IELTS Score: Over All 6.5 (R:6, L:6, W:7, S:7)
Total Points: 60 (Age: 30, Exp: 15, Edu: 15)
Total Experience: 8 years (2005 - 2013)

I was access by ACS for 8 years experience in mid-2012, but now I come to know that as per new ACS guidelines they are deducting 2 years initial experience as a part of ‘Skill level Requirement MET’ criteria. Please tell if I lodge a VISA application, will DIAC reject my application on the basis that the total points are not met after the deduction of 2 years’ experience period.

Does DIAC deduct experience if ACS has already accessed it.


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

khalidshaikh said:


> Please find my application credentials as under.
> 
> EOI applied under Network & System Engineer (263111)
> EOI approved on 18-Nov
> ...


ACS assessment is valid for two years. So it will not make any difference if the assessment result is still valid. DIBP will consider the assessment result till it is expired.
Amit


----------



## khalidshaikh (Aug 4, 2009)

Anyone facing this difficulty


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2014)

I dont see any difficulty


----------



## khalidshaikh (Aug 4, 2009)

Called DIBP and they told that they will consider full experience and will not deduct the experience. But on forums I am reading about people whose experience was deducted mainly by NSW state for 190 visa and some 189 visa also. Can anyone advise if this is applicable for 189 or 190. Does state has their own policy for skill assessment.
I have applied for 189 visa.


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

khalidshaikh said:


> Called DIBP and they told that they will consider full experience and will not deduct the experience. But on forums I am reading about people whose experience was deducted mainly by NSW state for 190 visa and some 189 visa also. Can anyone advise if this is applicable for 189 or 190. Does state has their own policy for skill assessment.
> I have applied for 189 visa.


Final authority s DIBP and they have rights to undertake further investigation regarding your skilled employment services. Final decision in awarding points remains with them.

But I have not come across 189 applicants who have gone through this.

Amit


----------



## DevDillon (Nov 12, 2013)

khalidshaikh said:


> Called DIBP and they told that they will consider full experience and will not deduct the experience. But on forums I am reading about people whose experience was deducted mainly by NSW state for 190 visa and some 189 visa also. Can anyone advise if this is applicable for 189 or 190. Does state has their own policy for skill assessment.
> I have applied for 189 visa.




Hi

I am in the same problem and not sure what to do...I contacted one registered migration agent(MARA) here in brisbane. He said there are 50-50 chances. He hasn't come across any such case yet...

But did you contacted DIBP as you said???

Thanks
Dev


----------



## ciitbilal (Jun 12, 2012)

khalidshaikh said:


> Called DIBP and they told that they will consider full experience and will not deduct the experience. But on forums I am reading about people whose experience was deducted mainly by NSW state for 190 visa and some 189 visa also. Can anyone advise if this is applicable for 189 or 190. Does state has their own policy for skill assessment.
> I have applied for 189 visa.


DIBP is the final authority. Even in ACS booklet, where points deduction is discussed, they have clearly mentioned that DIBP has the final authority to award points.


----------



## DevDillon (Nov 12, 2013)

ciitbilal said:


> DIBP is the final authority. Even in ACS booklet, where points deduction is discussed, they have clearly mentioned that DIBP has the final authority to award points.


Yea true, but my question is that if provided with the relevant documents, can DIBP consider full employment?


Also, Waiting for khalidshaikh's reply as he said that he talked to DIBP...


----------



## ciitbilal (Jun 12, 2012)

DevDillon said:


> Yea true, but my question is that if provided with the relevant documents, can DIBP consider full employment?
> 
> 
> Also, Waiting for khalidshaikh's reply as he said that he talked to DIBP...


Khalid shah has already replied that DIBP won't deduct points but the question is when did he call DIBP because these changes were implemented after July, 2013.

My guess is that your points will not be deducted.


----------



## DevDillon (Nov 12, 2013)

DevDillon said:


> Yea true, but my question is that if provided with the relevant documents, can DIBP consider full employment?
> 
> 
> Also, Waiting for khalidshaikh's reply as he said that he talked to DIBP...


Insha allah


----------



## rednas (May 26, 2014)

Did they get deducted in the end?


----------



## sgrbazinga (Sep 8, 2016)

Hello All,
I am in IT graduate currently based in Australia.
My Profile:
4 Year IT undegrad degree (overseas)
1 Year Software Developer Experience (Overseas)
2 Year IT Post Grad (Australia)
I was able to secure job after my postgraduation here in Australia. So I am working as a software developer (20 Hrs/week). I am also enrolled in Professional Year at the moment.

My 1 year aus work experience matures in November, and so does my professional year.

My question is would I be able to claim 5 points against 1 year related aus experience?

I am a bit confused here because immi website says, you can only claim experience after your "skilled date". What would be my skilled date? When I completed my post grad degree or when I complete my professional year/experience?


Cheers.


----------



## MohAdnan (Aug 19, 2016)

sgrbazinga said:


> Hello All,
> I am in IT graduate currently based in Australia.
> My Profile:
> 4 Year IT undegrad degree (overseas)
> ...


Hi,

If your 1 year completes after completing education in Australia, then you will get 5 points. Don't worry bro.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

sgrbazinga said:


> Hello All,
> I am in IT graduate currently based in Australia.
> My Profile:
> 4 Year IT undegrad degree (overseas)
> ...


I think, not sure, that ACS will calculate your skills met date as early as possible. You don't mention how long you have been working since your masters. But here goes. Using the bachelors, and if all planets align the minimum they will need is 2 years at any time in the last 10. That will mean the year you worked abroad and one from after the masters. Using the masters, the best you will get is a requirement for 1 year AFTER that degree. So the same outcome. 

That's my understanding.

EDIT: just noticed your comment on experience in OZ. Not 100% sure but I think you might not yet have enough experience to pass the skills assessment.


----------



## Rajambition (Aug 14, 2017)

Hi All,

I am going to apply for ACS skill assessment.
I have completed BCA and working in IT industries on Microsoft Technologies from past 6+ years.
I have studies below subjects in BCA.

Artificial Intelligence
Basic Accounting
Communication Skills
Communication Skills and soft skills
Computer Graphics
Computer Networks
Computer System Architecture
Data Structures
Database Management System
Digital CKT and Logic Design
Handling Operating Systems
Information Technology
Internet Applications and Java
Intro To Microprocessor
Management Information system
Math-1
Mathmatics
Object Oriented Programming using C
Operation Research
Principles of Management
Programming in C
Software Engineering
System Analysis and design
System software
Visual Basic
Software LAB.

I checked Description of ANZSCO code 261112 Systems Analysts where in i found 50% is matching the given description. But don't know how do ACS consider Studies.
Can someone please help me with the same.

Thanks,
Raj kumar


----------



## Anamica23 (Aug 17, 2016)

Rajambition said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am going to apply for ACS skill assessment.
> I have completed BCA and working in IT industries on Microsoft Technologies from past 6+ years.
> ...


The only way to find out is file for ACS assessment, even though seniors would have got +ve assessment, it depends on case to case


----------



## Rajambition (Aug 14, 2017)

Hi Team,

I have 6.2 years of experience in Network and server administration and planning to apply for ACS assessment for 263111 category. I have done Bachelors in computer science. I would like to know about Number of years deduction.
If ACS Deducts 2 years do I have to reapply for ACS after one year to complete 5 years( as it will provide 5 more points) or further experience could be counted after ACS assessment.

Or shall I wait for 2 more years and apply later.

Thanks,
Raj kumar


----------

